# Using Transtint Dyes



## David Lee K (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with Transtint Dyes? I am trying to achieve the color of aged cherry on maple. I would also like advice on the best dye to us on curly mahogany jewelry box to make the grain stand out or should I just use oil


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never used the transtint brand of dye. It does have a fine reputation and I wouldn't be apprehensive in using it. I would mix it with alcohol if you have the means of spraying so it is non grain raising. You would spray a even coat at low pressure. It dries so fast you have to depend on your technique of spraying a uniform coat rather than looking at it. When it dries there are spots you feel like you need to spray some more and if you do those spots will be too dark. It's best to spray a coat of sealer over it and if there is a spot you do actually need more dye, you can apply some more between the coats of finish. If you apply the dye by hand it would be best to thin it with water and mix it a little thinner so you can mop it on pretty wet to get uniform coverage. 

The dye I use is Mohawk Ultra Penetrating Stain. http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=178 They have a better selection of colors for furniture where the transtint has about 6 of their 19 colors in neon.


----------



## David Lee K (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Steve
I will check out that brand


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Jan 30, 2014)

I use Transtint dyes frequently, as stains and as colorants in finishes. A mix of medium brown and red mahogany will give you cherry tints. The transtint cherry is much too red for my taste.

I rarely stain or tint to try to produce an imitation cherry or other wood. I'm more likely to use cherry-ish tints to try to knock the greenish tints out of poplar, or to try to warm up drawer boxes to be compatible with cherry fronts.

I like the transtint dyes quite a bit. Like all concentrated dyes, you need to measure and record your recipes very carefully.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a link to a TransTint color chart. 


http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.com/htdocs/TransTint.htm


A couple of TransTint tricks I've used. 

To slow the drying time to give you more time to get an even coat, use a mix of water and alcohol. I've only used 50/50, but I suppose you could get more granular if you wanted.

Mix the dye at half the strength shown on the bottle. It will take more coats to achieve the color you would have gotten at maximum strength, but it lets you "sneak up" on the color and gives a bit more control.


----------



## David Lee K (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers.


----------

